# Seiko 7A54 Quartz Pocket Watch Anybody ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Most Seiko 7Axx collectors are familiar with the â€˜regularâ€™ 7A28-xxxx; 7A38-xxxx and 7A48-xxxx versions.

Then there's the not-so-well-loved 7A34's and the gaudy 7A36 'Surf Timers', both of fairly limited appeal.

I could have sworn I'd written up a thread on the rare 7A07-0010 quartz stop-watch, before now ....

But the only reference I seem to have made to it is one popping up on Yahoo Japan Auctions - Here.



SEIKO7A38 said:


> How about a quartz 1/10th second stop-watch - a *7A07*-0010 ? :huh:
> 
> See: http://koubai.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/auction/i11249145
> 
> ...


There was another 7Axx caliber, whose existence I knew of, from having stumbled across it on Seiko's database:

the *7A54* (again there is only one case model) 7A54-7009 - sales code CAC002J.

Going through the parts listing (for the 7A54A movement), I'd figured it was a moon-phase chronograph (like the 7A48).

There is one pretty obvious giveaway - part # 0634500 Moon Phase Indicator - a part common to the 7A48A movement.










But sadly as is the case with quite a few of the 7Axx Bills of Materials on Seiko's database ....

There were obviously large chunks of data missing from the 7A54-7009 watch case parts list:










So I had no real idea what a 7A54-7009 should look like until one finally turned up on eBay in the States this week.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ebay item # 270825820206



> *SEIKO LASSALE CHRONOGRAPH POCKET WATCH 7A54-7009*



























































> *This is a PRE-OWNED SEIKO LASSALE*
> 
> *
> CHRONOGRAPH QUARTZ POCKET WATCH.*
> ...


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

smart looking piece


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Certainly is, and very different from your 'everyday-run-of-the-mill' 7A28 / 7A38 / 7A48 chrono'.

I could almost be tempted myself - not to wear, but purely as a collectible 7Axx curio. :think:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, love these odd Seiko pocket watches from the 80s, slightly OT but I have a 5S21 myself from 1991 with the smooth sweeping seconds hand.


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet!! I wish I wasn't poor!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup: and for further troubling my already troubled mind :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


My pleasure, Julio. :hi:

But you know if I had *really* been planning to go for it myself, I wouldn't have posted it here on







first. :naughty:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Of course not Paul... no worries... neither would I... :thumbsup:

by the way, the dial on the stopwatch is an absolute beauty, deserves to be used on a normal watch.


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen one of those either. Actually looks pretty impressive.

Come on Paul, you know there's space in your watch case for one more!


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

?One day i'll realise i've not seen a new Seiko model for a good while

As i'm surprised on a daily basis it seems that may well be a while off


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> .... by the way, the dial on the stopwatch is an absolute beauty, deserves to be used on a normal watch.


The dial on the pocket watch is quite attractive too (for a moon-phase). :grin:

It's not that different from some of the more conventional 7A48 models ....

Like, for example the 7A48-7020:










or the relatively common 7A48-7000 / -7009: http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_7009.html










Indeed it combines some elements of those 7A48 dials, but what IMHO makes the 7A54's dial look better ....










.... is that 'over-sized' second dial at 6 o'clock to match the size of the moon-phase indicator.

The 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock sub-dials would appear to be 'normal' size on the usual 15.0mm centres.

To fit that movement into a conventional 7Axx watch-case, all you'd need is a plain dial ring spacer.

There wouldn't be any room for a minute dial ring, unless it had cut-outs to clear the larger sub-dials.

As indeed, thinking about it, the 7A48-5000 has, to clear the the top of the moon-phase indicator:










What spoils the 7A54-7009 (as a practical pocket-watch) for me, is the ornate diametrically opposed pushers sprouting all over.

Can't you just imagine them getting caught on the lining of your trouser (or waistcoat) pocket, every time you needed to get it out ? 

Surely with that much space available around the outside of the movement:










.... Seiko could, possibly with more thought, have designed a system of crescent-shaped remote operating levers, and

inverted the movement, so that the crown was at 2 o'clock, and grouped the other pushers at the top of the watch case.










Besides - what's that extra protuberance on the bottom of the watch case ? Just for decoration ? :huh:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

It's to match the one at the top where the chain attaches, then they are all equidistant with the pushers around the watch.

That's aesthetics innit?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

stradacab said:


> It's to match the one at the top where the chain attaches, then they are all equidistant with the pushers around the watch.
> 
> That's aesthetics innit?


Yes, but does it serve any useful purpose, other than something else to get caught on your pocket lining. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I could almost be tempted myself - not to wear, but purely as a collectible 7Axx curio. :think:


It would seem that the seller's opening bid price of $295 US (approx. Â£191.47) was too much to ask for a 7Axx curio. :thumbsdown:

The eBay auction just ended with no bids placed: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270825820206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1987wt_754

Incidentally, I ran a google search earlier today on 'Seiko 7A54' to see what else was known about them. :lookaround:

All I found (other than this thread, and a couple of earlier references to Cal. 7A54 I had made myself) was ....

this very short thread from the old SCWF: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/message/1157428350/7A54-



> *7A54?*
> 
> September 4 2006 at 8:52 PM
> 
> ...


The silence 5 years ago was deafening. :huh: Well now you know :grin: and Yes, I suspect that they're pretty rare too. :yes:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

What spoils the 7A54-7009 (as a practical pocket-watch) for me, is the ornate diametrically opposed pushers sprouting all over.

Can't you just imagine them getting caught on the lining of your trouser (or waistcoat) pocket, every time you needed to get it out ? 

Surely with that much space available around the outside of the movement:










That's exactly what I thought Paul. The dial is stunning as well, yet the pushers all around look like they have to make it a quite uncomfortable watch to wear. Cheers


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> That's exactly what I thought Paul.
> 
> The dial is stunning as well, yet the pushers all around look like they have to make it a quite uncomfortable watch to wear.


Actually, Julio, thinking about what I wrote on the previous page a little more:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Surely with that much space available around the outside of the movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... there could have been a more aesthetically pleasing and *much simpler* solution. :smartass:

Had Seiko installed the 7A54 movement in a similar-sized half-hunter case but with 'normal length' (6.5mm long) pushers, so that

you would have had to open the front cover to access and operate the pushers and crown, giving a clean uncluttered case outline.

As you can see from the photo above, the pushers they used have been been considerably extended. Doesn't that make more sense ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You've got me thinking now about another possible 7A38 'Franken' (pocket watch) project. :think:

I wonder how this dial / movement (already a Franken combination of 7A38-6080 dial in a 7A38-7289):



SEIKO7A38 said:


> The two-tone 7A38-6080's 6060 dial matches the case and bracelet quite well, but is perhaps a bit small.


.... might look in a half-hunter case, not necessarily this one, but something a bit more modern-looking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> by the way, the dial on the stopwatch is an absolute beauty, deserves to be used on a normal watch.


Julio.

Speaking of which, did you see this stop-watch-esque Junghans (Max Bill) Chronoscope, posted in another thread ?



Mutley said:


> but if I was buying one tomorrow this would be near the top of my list


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Certainly is, and very different from your 'everyday-run-of-the-mill' 7A28 / 7A38 / 7A48 chrono'.
> 
> I could almost be tempted myself - not to wear, but purely as a collectible 7Axx curio. :think:





bpc said:


> Wow! I've never seen one of those either. Actually looks pretty impressive.
> 
> Come on Paul, you know there's space in your watch case for one more!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

O.K. I will admit it - I finally caved in and bought it for myself. :blush:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> It would seem that the seller's opening bid price of $295 US (approx. Â£191.47) was too much to ask for a 7Axx curio. :thumbsdown:
> 
> The eBay auction just ended with no bids placed: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270825820206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1987wt_754


The seller re-listed it again the following week, for $295 - once again there were no takers ....

But the next time around he dropped the opening bid price by $70 to $225, ....

and although still a tad expensive for a mere '7Axx curio', I couldn't resist. :naughty:

I'm glad I didn't. 

I've been waiting for a few incomings lately, a couple of which were bordering on what I'd consider overdue. :taz:

The seller (based in Puerto Rico) had given me a USPS tracking number on 28th October, but the last update shown was:

*Processed through USPS Sort Facility, October 30, 2011, 1:22 am, OPA LOCKA, FL 33054* (still the same today).

I was beginning to think it might have gone 'walkabout' :sadwalk: in the Everglades, or worse still ....

got stuck the queue in Mount (un)Pleasant Royal Fail snorting office - awaiting charges. :fear:

Whatever the delay was, it arrived safely this morning - looking better than the sellers' photos.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Ebay item # 270825820206
> 
> 
> 
> > *SEIKO LASSALE CHRONOGRAPH POCKET WATCH 7A54-7009*


There's an old English saying (also a quote from Shakespear's Merchant of Venice): All that glisters (glitters) is not gold. :dontgetit:

The seller's photos had me a bit concerned (read confused) that the 'gold plating' on the front bezel looked slightly worn.

In fact, that wider part of the front bezel, and indeed most of the case-back are not actually plated at all ....

They're brushed finished stainless steel ! It was purely the result of poor lighting / reflection in his listing photos.

This pocket watch is actually a *two-tone* (very 80's) - NOT gold-plated all over as I'd wrongly assumed.

If you look again at the third photo down, above the 2 o'clock pusher, the colour contrast is more evident.

So (what's left of) the parts data on Seiko's database now makes a lot more sense:










Particularly the case material - *MGP.SSGP* = Middle Gold plated, with Stainless Steel Bezel + Gold Plate. 

As now does the B1296*C* (C = two-tone) - it's still fitted with the original Lassale chain and belt clip - which is also two-tone.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The watch is in excellent overall condition, only very lightly worn and has obviously been well taken care of.

Not only is the original case-back sticker in place, but atop that is an almost pristine JWC inspection sticker.

However, what did annoy me was that, as received, the 30 minute chrono' register was (initially) totally dead. :disgust:

I'd resigned myself to swapping out the coil. I unscrewed the case back (it's literally held on by 6 plated screws),

only to find that a few of the back-plate screws were loose - particularly the two which also hold the +ve battery plate.

Of course those two screws are also either side of the 30 minute chrono' coil, and as soon as I tightened them down,

everything worked fine again. Switching of the 7A's chrono circuits are completed by 'earthing' through the back-plate.

I can only assume that whoever fitted the new battery thought they had to loosen 'some' screws to remove the battery.










Oh Yes, the movement back-plate, centre bridge, etc. (everything visible but the battery, screws and finger spring) ARE

actually gold-plated, just as they appear in the eBay seller's photo. A nice little touch - not that anyone would normally see it.

The movement back-plate itself is 'unsigned'. No trace of Lassale ever having been printed on - just simply stamped 'JAPAN'.

Instead SEIKO TIME CORP. FIFTEEN JEWELS 7A54A UNADJUSTED is all crammed onto the +ve battery terminal plate.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Duplicate post.









Some decent daylight permitting, my own (hopefully better) photos will follow at the weekend.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Some decent daylight permitting, my own (hopefully better) photos will follow at the weekend.


Due to the seasonal lack of sunshine, the photos I took this morning aren't a lot better but ....

at least they show the contrast between the gold-plated and brushed stainless areas of the case and belt clip.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Copy and paste from the Saturday 12.11.11 thread:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> One small advantage of pocket watches I've just discovered, is that 'palm' shots are a lot easier to take than wrist shots !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As you can see from the above photo, it's quite small (by pocket watch standards - but still much bigger than it needed to be).

It's almost exactly 44mm in diameter (excluding crown, pushers and other protuberances), as per the eBay seller's description.

I did think, albeit breifly, about getting a waistcoat for it. :think: But it's really not me. :no:

Realistically, I think if I'm ever going to 'wear it', as such, it'll probably be with jeans. :shocking:










With that trouser belt clip (as opposed to any other method of fixing on the end of the chain),

it's possibly how Seiko intended - even though they marketed it as the 'posher' Lassale brand.

The good news is that it fits quite comfortably into a Levi's 501 condom / pocket watch / ticket pocket:



















Unfortunately I don't fit comfortably into that particular pair of 501's any more. :blush:

Nowadays I tend to wear Wrangler 'comfort fit' - which also have a rather bigger watch pocket !


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very smart, well done! My Pocket 5S21 is hanging from the desklamp on my desk (belt clip came in handy for that)...which reminds me I need to reset my 7A48 for the date DST, without messing up the moonphase setting...as well as my 5T52 (got them as a package deal last year!). Now where are these manuals...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

webvan said:


> ...which reminds me I need to reset my 7A48 for the date DST, without messing up the moonphase setting...


As you can possibly see from my photos (though they're not the clearest) ....

The date on my 7A54 is set to the 12th, and the moonphase almost set to the current 97% 'Waning Gibbous'. :smartass:

You can adjust the two independently by rotating the crown clockwise or anti-clockwise (on the first position).



webvan said:


> Now where are these manuals...


I've never owned a 7A48 (or 7A54) before, so I didn't have a manual. 

But I found these photos of one posted on the old Network*54* SCWF: Seiko 7A48 instruction manual online, well, sort of...

Check out pages 6 and 7. :read:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The parts catalogue has similar instructions for setting the registers.

BTW you can adjust the "zero" point of the .10 sec, 1.0 sec, and minute registers with the others pushers, with the crown in the first or second stop, I can't remember which. And I believe pressing and holding the 4 o'clock register (I think).


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, first click, found all that in the manuals again. Seiko explain that you can use that feature for a sporting event that has X minutes left, say 10, by setting the minute register to 20 so when it's on 30 (implied at 12), it's finished...ok ;-)

@SEIKOA738 - yes got that one too. My main problem is remembering which way the button must be turned to adjust the date vs the moonphase ;-)

By the way my A738 is ticking at an amazing +26 s/y so I can't use the trimmer that has steps of 90 s/y apparently.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

webvan said:


> Very smart, well done!


Sorry - I forgot to say 'Thanks'. :cheers:



webvan said:


> My Pocket 5S21 is hanging from the desklamp on my desk (belt clip came in handy for that)...


I very nearly bought a pukka pocket watch stand for my 7A54 at the weekend.

It was the least ornate I could find on eBay, but I got outbid, while I was out. 










I've been idly looking at a few other Seiko quartz pocket watches on eBay recently too. It'll soon pass, don't worry. :grin:



webvan said:


> Very nice, love these odd Seiko pocket watches from the 80s,
> 
> slightly OT but I have a 5S21 myself from 1991 with the smooth sweeping seconds hand.


What is the full 5S21-xxxx case model number of yours ? I presume it's 'Stainless' rather than silver plated ?

Have you got a better photo of it that you could share ?

The one you posted appears to come from a thread on the old SCWF. :dontgetit:

See: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1213629921/Question+about+Seiko+Sweep+Second+5S21-0A10 (and scroll down the page)



> There are also 5S21s in pocket watches like this Spirit.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I could have sworn I'd written up a thread on the rare 7A07-0010 quartz stop-watch, before now ....


For future reference (mostly because I suspect it will 'drop off the horizon' fairly rapidly, due to terminal disinterest) ....

I did albeit somewhat belatedly start one at the weekend:

Seiko 7A07 Quartz Stopwatch Anybody ? To replace the thread I thought I'd written earlier ....


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure, here you go :

5S21-0A20 - 40mm diameter

Base Metal (Seiko's term for GP it seems):




























That 5S21 movement is quite odd as it has a sweeping seconds and...ticks like a mechanical at 14400 bph !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

webvan said:


> Sure, here you go :
> 
> 5S21-0A20 - 40mm diameter
> 
> Base Metal (Seiko's term for GP it seems) ....


Thanks for that. :cheers:

Then the Silver-plated version must be the 5S21-0A2*1* (case material shown as AGPRUPWR 'Ag' = Silver).


----------

